# When's the best time to exercise?



## Jesus Saves (May 31, 2005)

Is it better to exercise before or after breakfast. I am doing core secrets and wondered when is best. :shrug: Morning before homeschooling works best for me, but before or after you eat?
Thanks!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I don't think it matters if it is before or after. Just put an hour between the two activities.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

The best time to exercise is when you are awake.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

depends on how much/intensity and your body. i find that in the early am, when i wake and go straight to the gym, if i eat an ounce of cheese and 5 saltine crackers, i have more stamina than when i don't but if i eat almost anything else, i can't do the intensity level, because of nausea. so i eat an ounce of chunk cheddar and 5 saltines on the way to the gym, about an 8 min drive, and sip water while i run. you need to try it both ways and see how your body reacts to each.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

okgoatgal2 said:


> depends on how much/intensity and your body. i find that in the early am, when i wake and go straight to the gym, if i eat an ounce of cheese and 5 saltine crackers, i have more stamina than when i don't but if i eat almost anything else, i can't do the intensity level, because of nausea. so i eat an ounce of chunk cheddar and 5 saltines on the way to the gym, about an 8 min drive, and sip water while i run. you need to try it both ways and see how your body reacts to each.


I think the nausea is because any heavy food draws the blood to your tummy to digest the food. The saltines and a bit of cheese id an excellent snack! And, water is necessary too, and many forget to hydrate their bodies.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

A Trainer told me...."to burn fat, exercise on an empty stomach, to burn calories exercise any other time"..." exercise before lunch or dinner to jump-start the metabolism for digestion"

My Marine son runs before breakfast, pumps weights and uses elliptical trainer before lunch, and does crunches and pushups before dinner.

MMT


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

military members run before breakfast cause that's when they have PT. i did the same when i was in the army-but we did all the exercising before breakfast. and with 2 then 3 small children, exercising at any other time (like after work) was just not an option for me at that time. 

the cheese protein gives me just enough fuel to get my muscles some extra energy-since i burn well over 200 calories every time i go to the gym, usually 300-400, it's not sitting long enough to do any harm, and if i can burn 400 after eating the cheese instead of 200 without eating it, i'm doing better to eat it. the cheese and crackers is 150 calories. 

when the best time to work out is will be different for everyone. i do best in the am, but i'm starting to do some in the afternoons, too, so i can take the kids to the track and get them moving some more, too.


----------

